# 35 weeks continuous headache and nausea for several days



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,  im 35 weeks pregnant and have been suffering with a continuous mild headache and nausea for 4 days now.  I assume this is just a normal late pregnancy symptom but thought id just seek a little advice as i am a high risk pregnancy.  I have gestational diabetes and placenta previa.  Are you able to advise if this is pretty normal at this stage?  Thank you.  Ps the headache and nausea are not debilitating, they do not stop me eating etc, they are just there all the time.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Starry

Do the headaches go away with painkillers?? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,  ive tried to avoid painkillers, but i took some the other day and they didn't seem to make a difference.  I haven't really taken them though as although the headache is there us not massively painful so im just managing with it.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you had your blood pressure checked recently?? 

Try drinking more and try paracetamol as it will not cause any harm. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Kaz,  blood pressure was ok last week so ill try drinking more and see if it helps.  Sounds like its probably normal for this stage though so ill try not to worry.  Thanks for your advice.


----------

